# Ernesto Colnago Story



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 28, 2020)

Hoping to find build date of this Colnago Superissimo 
The rear dropout has the serial # B838


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2020)

This was really cool!
It was said, that the frame was driven up to Paris the night before, for the final stage of the 2020 Tour de France.




















Nice!
An instant classic!


----------

